
Don DeLillo's literary interpretation of an astronaut’s view of earth (2018) - Hooke
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/12/don-delillo-anniversary-apollo/578266/
======
IIAOPSW
I have a dream that one day man will dread to go to the moon. We will hate the
long queue that awaits us at lunar customs, we will find the rocket safety
videos cliche and dated, and we will find the "astronaut icecream" they serve
aboard has lost all novelty. We will live to openly complain that the gravity
at lunar disney world makes life a bit too easy for the overweight on Earth.
We will find it incomprehensible that anyone ever saw anything beautiful in
something as mundane as the big nothing. And by god will we commercialize the
shit out of it. We will make the place as cliche and kitsch as Hollywood
Boulevard. Within my lifetime I may even live to see a day when we hate mars
too!

~~~
dubya
The first line of M.T. Anderson's novel feed:

"We went to the moon to have fun, but the moon turned out to completely suck."

It's a dystopian YA novel, but it's a pretty good (and quick) read.

